# Offshore- Labor day weekend -Pelagic charters



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Well it looks like T.S. Fay is finally going to fade away. She has put the halts on the fishing for the last three days and possibly the next few. Prior to this storm the tuna fishing has been extemely productive. The mainstay of the tuna have been 60-100lbs. With an occasional bigger fish.Hard tails slow-trolled from the out riggers with 80 floro has been producing very well.Circle hook size is going to depend on bait size. Generally 6/0-8/0 properly snelled will get the job done. Always keep a Frenzy popper handy as the tuna have been practicing their high dives lately on the flying fish. Anyone looking for some Labor Day weekend tuna action give us a call, the forecast looks awesome for the canyon! Day or night trips available for this weekend. Stay safe and good fishing. 
Captain William Wall 
Pelagic Charters 
www.pelagicchartersllc.com 
1.225.454.5365


----------

